# Puesta en carga (de una estructura de edificación)



## asiga

La edad de "puesta en carga" de una estructura de edificación es el momento en que se retiran puntales (o cimbras) y la estructura comienza a ser autoportante sin la ayuda de apuntalamientos (nótese que esto no tiene nada que ver con la inauguración del edificio, ni con la finalización de la construcción: de hecho las estructuras entran en carga mucho antes de que finalice la construcción del edificio).

¿Cómo se diría "puesta en carga" en inglés, en este contexto? He intentado buscar alternativas, por ejemplo, con la edad de desapuntalamiento (que podría traducirse como "time of prop removal"), pero la verdad es que aunque la puesta en carga ocurre en el instante del desapuntalamiento, el matiz semántico es diferente, porque al decir "puesta en carga" estas enfatizando que la estructura ya comienza a trabajar.


----------



## Pablo75

Hola asiga

El concepto de puesta en servicio de una estructura de hormigón es válido para cualquier tipo de estructura de este material, en tu caso un elemento de una estructura de un edificio (momento del desencofrado y retiro de puntales), pero válido también para un pavimento (momento en que se habilita al tránsito), una represa o cualquier otra estructura. Es el momento en que la estructura empieza a resistir activamente cargas. La edad mínima de puesta en servicio es cuando la resistencia del hormigón a una edad X es capaz de resistir los esfuerzos generados por las solicitaciones en ese momento (que pueden no ser las finales), con un margen de seguridad determinado.

La resistencia del hormigón se desarrolla en el tiempo, desde 0 hasta sus valores característicos y continua aún después, a diferencia de las estructuras de acero que adquieren el total de su resistencia inmediatamente luego de montadas.

Por otro lado, la puesta en carga de una estructura es un proceso, antes que un momento. La entrada en carga de la estructura de un edificio se produce progresivamente, a medida que aumentan las cargas muertas (construcción del resto de la estructura, cerramientos, solados, llenado de tanques, etc) y se incorporan las cargas vivas previstas (sobrecargas de uso). La puesta en carga, por lo tanto, supera incluso el momento de la inauguración, y diría que termina cuando se han ocupado todos los niveles de la estructura. Imagina que si un nivel soporta una biblioteca, o una piscina, estas cargas son muy significativas y aparecen recién al momento de empezar a usarlas.

Por lo tanto, creo que el término más adecuado para lo que describes no es puesta en carga sino puesta en servicio.

Mi sugerencia es:

Puesta en carga (puesta en servicio) = putting into service

Saludos


----------



## Pablo75

Aquí tienes un ejemplo de lo que te decía, tomado de "Terminología del cemento y el hormigón" del Comité ACI 116.

field-cured cylinders - probetas cilíndricas curadas en obra – probetas cilíndricas para ensayo que se dejan en la obra para que sean curadas de una manera tan similar como sea posible al curado del hormigón de la estructura, para indicar cuándo se pueden retirar los encofrados, imponer cargas
adicionales o poner en servicio la estructura.


----------



## Lnewqban

Mi sugerencia:
The age of initial dead-loading of a concrete structure...


----------



## asiga

Pablo75 said:


> [...]
> Por otro lado, la puesta en carga de una estructura es un proceso, antes que un momento. La entrada en carga de la estructura de un edificio se produce progresivamente, a medida que aumentan las cargas muertas (construcción del resto de la estructura, cerramientos, solados, llenado de tanques, etc) y se incorporan las cargas vivas previstas (sobrecargas de uso). La puesta en carga, por lo tanto, supera incluso el momento de la inauguración, y diría que termina cuando se han ocupado todos los niveles de la estructura. Imagina que si un nivel soporta una biblioteca, o una piscina, estas cargas son muy significativas y aparecen recién al momento de empezar a usarlas.
> 
> Por lo tanto, creo que el término más adecuado para lo que describes no es puesta en carga sino puesta en servicio.
> 
> Mi sugerencia es:
> 
> Puesta en carga (puesta en servicio) = putting into service


Muchas gracias. Aunque es cierto lo que comentas, estoy empleando "puesta en carga" en el contexto del instante en que la estructura es autoportante por primera vez en su historia. En España es frecuente usar "puesta en carga" con ese significado, porque es muy práctico: si calculas las propiedades del hormigón para esa primera edad de puesta en carga, estás del lado de la seguridad (aunque por supuesto otros fenómenos como la fisuración aumentan conforme se van aplicando más cargas en el futuro). Es decir, cuando en un libro de hormigón español lees algo así como "si la edad de puesta en carga de la estructura es posterior a 28 días", entiendes puesta en carga justo al desapuntalar.

Por ello no me acaba de convencer "puesta en servicio". Las condiciones de servicio son las de uso normal de la estructura, y cuando se dice "puesta en servicio", yo entiendo obra finalizada y abierta a su uso público, que no es el caso.

El significado que necesito se acerca más a la sugerencia de *Lnewqban *("age of initial dead-loading of a concrete structure"), pero no estoy seguro de que esa expresión sea común en los libros de hormigón anglosajones... ¿alguien sabe qué expresión suelen usar los libros anglosajones de hormigón para este concepto?


----------



## asiga

Tras avanzar en la búsqueda, estoy encontrando que parece usarse mucho la expresión "loading age" para este significado, aunque lo veo peligrosamente genérico. Quizás "initial loading age" podría servir, pero Google sólo encuentra 563 resultados si buscas la frase entrecomillada tal cual...


----------



## Pablo75

La definición que te he dado es oficial del American Concrete Institute, que corresponde a un país angloparlante. Puedes consultar y descargar el documento de origen AQUÍ. Puede serte de utilidad.



Lnewqban said:


> The age of initial dead-loading of a concrete structure...


No debería llevar "dead" ya que pueden actuar otras cargas no permanentes (sobrecargas). Ejemplo: al desapuntalar una losa cuando la losa superior está apuntalada sobre la primera la losa tiene una sobrecarga transitoria importante (posible causa de colapso de ambas losas si no se tiene debidamente en cuenta).

Otros términos que puedes considerar son: concrete formwork removal time,
striking, strike-off o stripping (leer los enlaces y el Glosario ACI bajo las palabras desencofrado y descimbrar)


----------



## Lnewqban

asiga said:


> Tras avanzar en la búsqueda, estoy encontrando que parece usarse mucho la expresión "loading age" para este significado, aunque lo veo peligrosamente genérico. Quizás "initial loading age" podría servir, pero Google sólo encuentra 563 resultados si buscas la frase entrecomillada tal cual...


Le sugiero hacer una búsqueda incluyendo la frase "shoring removal", que es la más usada en el ámbito de la construcción con placas de hormigón armado o tensado en los Estados Unidos.

Las especificaciones de ingeniería determinan la fortaleza mínima que debe tener el hormigón al momento de retirar las columnas o puntales.
Muestras o probetas de la mezcla de hormigón que se tomaron al momento de la fundición se van sometiendo a pruebas de rotura por compresión en un laboratorio cada cierto tiempo mientras se van curando.
Una vez que el resultado de la prueba alcanza el nivel de resistencia especificado (lbf/ft2 o kN/m2 o kg/m2), se autoriza el "shoring removal", después del cual la placa debe ser capaz de auto-sostenerse en modo de flexión entre las columnas y/o paredes permanentes.

Por favor, ver:
Structural load - Wikipedia


----------



## asiga

Pablo75 said:


> La definición que te he dado es oficial del American Concrete Institute, que corresponde a un país angloparlante. Puedes consultar y descargar el documento de origen AQUÍ. Puede serte de utilidad.


Muchísimas gracias por el documento. Sí, es un documento de mucha ayuda (de hecho ya lo conocía).

No pongo en duda que la definición que has dado de "puesta en servicio" es por supuesto correctísima. Lo que digo es que tiene un matiz de ambigüedad, porque, ¿a qué se refiere exactamente alguien cuando dice "puesta en servicio" de un elemento estructural? Se puede referir a dos cosas muy diferentes: puesta en carga del elemento (o sea, retirada de puntales), o entrada del elemento en las condiciones de servicio de la vida útil de la estructura (con todas las cargas finales aplicadas). Para saber a qué se refiere exactamente, tienes que averiguarlo por el contexto, o preguntándole.

En el ejemplo que has puesto de las probetas, sabemos por el contexto que "poner en servicio" se refiere a la primera puesta en carga del hormigón. Pero si alguien dice "poner en servicio" refiriéndose a una obra de ingeniería civil (como un puente), en ese contexto yo pensaría que se está refiriendo a la apertura del puente al tráfico rodado y a su uso definitivo, y no a la primera puesta en carga de los elementos que forman el puente.

El uso que necesito hacer de la expresión "puesta en carga" es para el cálculo de la inercia fisurada. Si uno quiere hacer un cálculo aproximado manual de la deformación del hormigón, estando del lado de la seguridad, lo más sencillo(*) es calcular la inercia fisurada con la carga más grande de todas las que se vayan aplicar durante toda la vida útil, pero considerando el hormigón a la edad de puesta en carga (entendiendo como tal la primera edad a la que el elemento en cuestión está soportando su peso propio). Si al traducir a inglés dices "the cracked moment of inertial shall be obtained at the age of putting into service", tengo serias dudas de que el lector vaya a entender que me estoy refiriendo a la entrada en carga, y no a las condiciones de servicio definitivas de la estructura.

Por ello, creo que "initial loading" es más apropiado (incluso con nota al pie de página clarificando que, para elementos de hormigón vertido in-situ, al decir "initial loading", nos referimos a la edad de retirada de puntales).

_(*)Nota: ya sé que un cálculo pormenorizado de la deformación del hormigón requiere evaluar la inercia fisurada y el módulo de deformación para cada instante de tiempo, pero aquí me estoy refiriendo a un cálculo manual aproximado, y del lado de la seguridad._


----------



## Pablo75

asiga said:


> "the cracked moment of inertial shall be obtained at the age of putting into service", tengo serias dudas de que el lector vaya a entender que me estoy refiriendo a la entrada en carga, y no a las condiciones de servicio definitivas de la estructura.


Sí, es cierto. Puesta en carga, que también se usa en Argentina, resulta algo más específico que puesta en servicio, aún en un contexto de una memoria de cálculo estructural.

Ya que hablamos de un texto netamente técnico, una aclaración sobre "condición de servicio":

"Condiciones de servicio" no es exactamente la estructura operando con todas sus cargas. En cálculo estructural, condiciones de servicio son todas las combinaciones de carga que pueden solicitar al elemento estructural en su vida útil, y este debe resistir sin sufrir daños o deterioro, digamos simplificadamente, debe resistir en el campo elástico.

La puesta en carga es la primera condición de servicio (de varias) que el elemento deberá resistir . En el caso de un puente, una de las principales cargas de diseño en condición de servicio es la acción de una aplanadora, y esta se presenta antes de librar al uso la estructura.

En contraposición, condiciones últimas o de rotura son todas las combinaciones de carga que pueden solicitar al elemento en su vida útil, y que este debe resistir hasta su agotamiento en el campo plástico (con daños permenentes) sin sufrir una rotura frágil o colapsar (como las combinaciones que incluyen la carga sísimica).



asiga said:


> pero la verdad es que aunque la puesta en carga ocurre en el instante del desapuntalamiento, el matiz semántico es diferente, porque al decir "puesta en carga" estas enfatizando que la estructura ya comienza a trabajar.



Claro, para el mismo hecho hay distintos puntos de vista, y tu buscas uno en particular:

1- De las propiedades del hormigón (resistencia inicial, edad)
2- De la operación constructiva (desapuntalamiento-shoring removal, como bien sugiere Lnewqban)
3- Del estado tensional, de solicitación y de deformación en que entra el elemento estructural como resultado de la operación (puesta en carga, puesta en servicio) - Este es el punto de vista que buscas.

Ni en el capítulo 6 del ACI 318-05 ni en otras partes he encontrado expresiones desde el punto de vista 3, excepto la que te indiqué del glosario.

Se me ocurre como última sugerencia una traducción literal como "to put under load", "putting under load". Creo que se entendería, aunque como te dije no es fácil encontrar ejemplos. Tal vez Lnewqban nos pueda confirmar por su experiencia en US.


----------

